# Awining Question



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have the 23rs

I notice the other day that if the awning is closed you can't open the window in the dinette area because the bar of the awning is in the way. I looked at some options
but not sure if I should just leave it alone and not worry.
One thing I thought was to move the bars over an inch ( because that is what I need to clear for the window to open ) but then you would have holes you where the old ones were. Then I thougt should I call where I got the tt or outback to see what they say. I know someone out there is going to say that every time I go camping to put the awning up so I can open the window,but some days that is not possible.Is there anything else that can be done. Do any other outbackers have the same issue ? or is this a defect on mine.
Any suggestions on this would help

Willie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Most campers have this problem, the bar covering at least one window. I moved mine over 3 in so when I put on the add a room it did not cover 2 different windows. Pics in my gallery. If you are able to move bothe sides with no interference and want the details on how I did mine, let me know.

John


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

My 05 23RS has the same problem. It could move 2" and be great, but I think someone at the factory was on drugs


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

From what we learned the last time this topic came up, the factory location of the awning is a little... ahem... random.







That said, I think in most cases - on most trailers - you are going to block something with the awning frame. Especially on a trailer with as many windows as the Outback has!









I guess the question is... How much does it bother you? Mine blocks the windows in the bunkhouse, and it would be nice if it didn't, but I do not feel it is worth the effort to move.

Just my 2 pesos.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

MAYZ83 said:


> My 05 23RS has the same problem. It could move 2" and be great, but I think someone at the factory was on drugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree with you on that , but I wonder is this just an outback design or what?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a 05 23RS and my awning does NOT block the window at all -- the legs are perfectly centered on the wall so that it does not block anything...

Must be one of those random things -- some days Gilligan is working awnings -- some days Black Tank laebling..


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

UPDATE:

Willie226 --

I just called Keystone (I was calling them about something else anyway) and if you are under warranty then you can get the dealer to move the awning at no cost. You need to call Keystone directly though.

It is a hardware installationflaw -- the window is NOT suppose to be blocked. In fact if they won't move it tell them you want to be compensated for the loss of use of a window that you paid for but can't use becuase the awning is blocking it.

But from what I have seen -- Keystone will repair with no hassle. Also take a look at their own website and you don't see one picture of one single trailer with the awning blocking the window ...

Did anyone mention this to the dealer during their PDI -- I would be interested in knowing what the dealer answer was...


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I bought my 23RS a couple months ago. I don't think my awning is blocking the window. Are you saying you can't crank the window open? Giligan must have been off the day they built mine.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Beerman said:


> I bought my 23RS a couple months ago. I don't think my awning is blocking the window. Are you saying you can't crank the window open? Giligan must have been off the day they built mine.
> [snapback]110862[/snapback]​


As long as the awning is closed you can't crank open the window

willie


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

So I guess i have a lemon


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

willie226 said:


> So I guess i have a lemon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not a lemon - just poor installation. Mine blocks the bunkroom windows and I'm goping to be moving it about three feet to the left. The left support will be just between the rear door and the tall window. All I'll have to do is mod a latch that will latch the door to the awning support when the awning is open. Then I'll be able to see out the rear door and the tall window (Now, with the rear door open it blocks the view through the tall window) AND I'll be able to open the bunk windows if the awning is closed.

To fill the holes when I make the move I'm just going to get plastic furniture screwhole plugs that match the color as closely as possible - and lots of caulk.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Every single 28 rss and 28 rsds that has come off the line has had the bunk windows obstructed when the awning is in the stored position. Once you set up in camp and the awning is deployed no windows are obstructed.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> willie226 said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess i have a lemon
> ...


Can't you just get new hardware and leave the old hardware in place? That way you do not have to worry about the holes, leakage, color etc.

Just a female thought.








Linda


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

gone campin said:


> Just a female thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a darn good one at that!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> > Just a female thought.
> ...


What he said...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

gone campin said:


> Can't you just get new hardware and leave the old hardware in place? That way you do not have to worry about the holes, leakage, color etc.
> 
> Just a female thought.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. It's a lot like getting directions while driving - now that a female has suggested it, of course I CAN'T do it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Why not, sounds good to me
Nice Idea









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Why not, sounds good to me
> Nice Idea
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sure. What? Is Peg looking over your shoulder?


----------

